# Question regarding 55 gallon glass lid



## pgreptom (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello All,

I have a standard 55 gallon I bought in 2001 and one from 2005. The lids are interchangeable. Both tanks have the center brace in the middle.

I looked up online and read that the 24" lid would fit. I went to my local pet store, and they had two types of glass lids - (one was "Perfecto" and I can't remember the other brand) but they were the same width. My problem is that the glass lids they were selling were quoted as 24". The lids were both 23.2" in width. They were both around 1/4-1/2" too wide and wouldn't fit my tank. One side would sit in the groove, and the other would prop on top of the tank

Anyone have any idea? The store lady told me I'd have to have one custom fitted, that sometimes plastic warps. I don't understand, one tank has the one plastic lid that covers both holes in the top of the tank and a long light to go across the tank - and the other has 2 separate lids with separate lgihts, and they are interchangeable.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

There are several alternate ways to go but some look/work better than others. Plastic (plexiglass) does tend to bow down after a while. How much of a problem that can be will depend on how you operate. Is this open and a show tank so that appearance is a concern? Under a canopy so that only you will see it? Just a tank for raising fish where appearance is not a major biggie? More info will get better, more specific answers.


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge, Perfecto tops fit Marineland tanks. Aqueon tops fit tanks made for Aqueon and others such as Top Fin for Petsmart are made by All Glass Tanks.


----------



## pgreptom (Dec 5, 2009)

PfunMo said:


> There are several alternate ways to go but some look/work better than others. Plastic (plexiglass) does tend to bow down after a while. How much of a problem that can be will depend on how you operate. Is this open and a show tank so that appearance is a concern? Under a canopy so that only you will see it? Just a tank for raising fish where appearance is not a major biggie? More info will get better, more specific answers.


Thank you for your reply. This tank is in my living room, so in a way this is a show tank. In all honesty if they bow after a year or two I can simply replace them. I do not mind the plexiglass showing, I do not need a canopy to hide it. I tend to like the look of just a glass cover... I've seen how much brighter tanks are with them - as opposed to tanks with the traditional plastic cover - and the plastic cover under the light.

I'm more worried about getting the right top to fit my tank. My problem is not so much the look of the plexiglass or how it bows. I did not try the "Perfecto" lid because when I measured the Perfecto lid, it was the same size of the Aqueon or w/e - they were the same dimensions. Each lid was 23.2" in terms of width.. and the width was what was holding the lid from fitting.


----------



## pgreptom (Dec 5, 2009)

Jmanolinsky said:


> To the best of my knowledge, Perfecto tops fit Marineland tanks. Aqueon tops fit tanks made for Aqueon and others such as Top Fin for Petsmart are made by All Glass Tanks.


Perhaps I should buy the Perfecto even though I measured both. I'll post up pics of the tank tonight if it will help.


----------



## MONEYCYCLE (Oct 7, 2010)

Buy a couple peices of glass at home depote and a cutting tool. If you have never done it before dont worry its easy. Read the directions that come with the tool and you'll be fine. Just note it's very hard to cut off a small piece, Two larger pieces is always easier. Use a peice of emery cloth to get rid of the sharp edges.


----------



## norden (Nov 18, 2010)

this is from a year ago =/ i doubt he's still looking...


----------



## pgreptom (Dec 5, 2009)

OK.

The tank says

"T R M 
OCT 2004 - USA"
TEMPERED GLASS

Unfortunately Google left me hanging. I think the company perhaps went out of business.

The light on the lid piece I have now says PERFECTO, but the lid+lights came off a different tank from 2001.

Anyway, the two holes in the top of the tank near the brace are exactly 23.1-23.2 inches. The original lights for this tank say 24RFH. The bulbs are 18" I believe.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

norden said:


> this is from a year ago =/ i doubt he's still looking...


he joined a year ago.. post is current


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

MONEYCYCLE said:


> Buy a couple peices of glass at home depote and a cutting tool. If you have never done it before dont worry its easy. Read the directions that come with the tool and you'll be fine. Just note it's very hard to cut off a small piece, Two larger pieces is always easier. Use a peice of emery cloth to get rid of the sharp edges.


It is pretty easy to cut them yourself.
You just have to work up the nerve to try it.

Check with some of the home improvement stores.
Some will cut the glass for you, with no extra charge.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

My local Lowes & Home Depot didn't have the right thickness glass. They only had window pane type glass.


----------



## norden (Nov 18, 2010)

Glaneon said:


> norden said:
> 
> 
> > this is from a year ago =/ i doubt he's still looking...
> ...


opps up too late i guess sorry


----------

